# Plausibilitätsprüfung einer Datenbanktabelle



## javama (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Datenbanktabelle auf plausibilität prüfen. Also die daten werden nicht während der Eingabe geprüft sondern erst danach. ich habe noch vorgaben mit denen ich die daten prüfen soll.
Beispiel: Die Tabelle enthält verschiedene Felder

Felder :  --------            Vorgaben:
Name  ------->               String (mit max 10 zeichen)
Vorname  --------->          String (mit max 10 zeichen)
arbeit in std soll ---------> 30 std
arbeit in std ist ------------>   auch in std
nebenbeschäftigung----------> auch in std

die Bedingung : arbeit in std soll = arbeit in std ist + nebenbeschäftigung
das heisst wenn : arbeit in std ist = 27 dann nebenbeschäftigung=3
              oder wenn : arbeit in std ist = 30 dann nebenbeschäftigung = 0

wie kann ich das realisieren in Java?
PS. ich hole die Tabelle von der Datenbank und wird nach dieser Vorgaben geprüft!

Danke für Ihre Hilfe im voraus 

keiner hat einen Vorschlag****
kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben bitte!!


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

also die Daten kommen ungeprüft in die Datenbank und ein Javaprogramm soll diese Daten nachträglich inhaltlich validieren?
Das würde ich in plain java ausprogrammieren. Mit if-else und +-. Anschliessend je nach Bedarf die Daten bereinigen oder ähnliches.
Wenn du die Datenbankzugriffe in Java erstellen konntest, ist das dann eine Kleinigkeit.

Eventuell kannst du auch noch konkreter fragen.


----------



## javama (11. Februar 2011)

Franz Degenhardt hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> also die Daten kommen ungeprüft in die Datenbank und ein Javaprogramm soll diese Daten nachträglich inhaltlich validieren?
> Das würde ich in plain java ausprogrammieren. Mit if-else und +-. Anschliessend je nach Bedarf die Daten bereinigen oder ähnliches.
> ...



JA genau, die daten kommen unüberprüft und es soll anhand eines Javaprogramms fesgestellt werden wo die Fehler auftauchen (d.h. Daten, die von den vorgaben abweichen müssen ermittelt werden)******!


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (12. Februar 2011)

Ok und wo genau weisst du nicht weiter oder was hast du schon implementiert?
Anbindung der Datenbank, je nach verwendeter Datenbank z.B. mit JPA.
if-Abfragen wie if (name.length() > 10)


----------



## javama (15. März 2011)

Franz Degenhardt hat gesagt.:


> Ok und wo genau weisst du nicht weiter oder was hast du schon implementiert?
> Anbindung der Datenbank, je nach verwendeter Datenbank z.B. mit JPA.
> if-Abfragen wie if (name.length() > 10)


 
Ich möchte diese plausibilitätsprüfung automatisieren. in einer Anwendung soll die gesmate Tabelle geprüft werden wenn ein Button gedrückt ist  und die Fehler werden in einer anderen Tabelle gespeichert.
hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee oder ein ähnliches Beispiel wie man diese plausibilitätsprüfung automatisiert!


----------

